# Fantasy news sites?



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm wondering what the best option is for keeping up with the fantasy publishing world. I found sffworld.com, which looks like it might be a good place to keep up with what's going on. Does anyone have an opinion on that site in particular, or know of any other good sites in that vein?


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 25, 2012)

sffworld.com is pretty good, in my view. If you go to Baen books, you can sign up for their newsletter. It is dedicated largely to SF/F releases by Baen, but also sometimes include news, essays, interviews with people in the industry, and the like.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jan 25, 2012)

I mostly use Lytherus.  It covers all of speculative fiction in a variety of mediums.  They generally do weekly "New Releases."


----------



## Codey Amprim (Jan 27, 2012)

I know I've been on Tor before, but as for communities, I think MS is the best.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Jan 30, 2012)

sffworld is fine. I also enjoy fantasy faction.


----------

